# good substitute for Specialized Toupe saddle



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been riding a 143 Toupe on all of my bikes for about 4 years. It's a love/hate relationship. So I want to move to a different saddle and have tried a few borrowed from my LBS, but none for more than 50 miles or so. Anyone switch away from a Toupe? Care to share your experience?

About the Toupe, I love:
- Generally comfortable for all but rides over 3 or so hours
- Very light (but check weight weenies, they are heavier than advertised...)

I hate:
- The plastic bit on the nose. It can tear your bibs and are really annoying in crits and races with alot of climbing where you stand/sit alot.
- Generally cheap build. I have had to return a couple because they were crooked or did not seat properly when mounted.
- A little too flexy which basically makes them wear out after about 2000 miles.
- Tendancy to slide forward, even when tilted up. I am not the only one to experience this. I've spoken to many folks who have noticed the same thing...
- My team is sponsored by Cannondale, so I ride a CAAD9 and a SuperSix these days. The Toupe just doesn't seem right....

I've tried:
SI SLR Gel Flow (taint pincher - no good for me..)
Fizik Antares (a bit too narrow feeling)
Fizik Arionne CX (pretty good so far, but it's heavy and I'd prefer a cutout, although I have had no numbness yet..)

Want to try:
any Prologo (LBS does not demo them...)
San Marco (hve no idea which one, though...)

Any others I should put on my list?

Thanks!

Brad


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

Try to Specialized Phenom, the "Mtb" version of the Toupe. Thats what I use, like the shape better slightly more hammock, I don't catch my shorts on the front, and you can get a cro-mo version for less flex than the Ti. Otherwise I also use a Selle Italia Signo Gelflox, Italian quality, leather, lightweight, similar cutout.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

+1 for the Phenom. I replaced the stock seat on my Scott with this saddle and have been really impressed. I am replacing the stock saddle on my Scott MTB with it also.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Of the ones you've tried, I'd say the Arione. The reason is because it is comfortable to you. That's what's most important. You don't need a cutout if it's not putting pressure on you. A few extra grams of weight won't make you any bit slower than a super light seat. You'll actually go faster, because you won't spend energy shifting around on an uncomfortable saddle.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

don't forget to try Fizik Aliante:thumbsup:


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Selle Italia SLK:

http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/productLarge/243/1663/19353?i=default


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I made the switch to an Arione CX late last week...4yrs ago, I swore that I would never touch that saddle (well, the non-CX). I don't know what's changed since then, but damn. I thought the Toupe was damn good saddle. The Arione, however...happier crotch.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice - keep it coming!

@Dustin:
This helps me justify my thoughts alot. BTW, that BH is sweet. Looks better with black saddle and bar tape, in my opinion....

@parity:
I ran an SLK several years ago. Have not been able to fall in love with any SI saddles, however, they probably are the best built ones on the market..

@ lockwood1:
Thanks - I'm adding Fizik Allante to my list! Very traditional look.

Still may take one for he team and but a Prologo Scratch or Prologo Nago just to ease my curiousity... There's always eBay if it doesn't work out....

-Brad


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I switched from a Toupe to a Selle SMP Strike Glider. Im very happy with it. Just a touch heavier than the Toupe, but more comfortable, and more solidly constructed.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*+1 for the Phenom*

I'll add another strong endorsement for the Phenom. I have three of them.

Why Specialized included that plastic tip in the Toupe design is a mystery to me. Given the number of negative comments one hears about it, this is clearly the most unpopular feature of an otherwise very popular saddle.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

bradleyp said:


> I've tried:
> SI SLR Gel Flow (taint pincher - no good for me..)
> Fizik Antares (a bit too narrow feeling)
> Fizik Arionne CX (pretty good so far, but it's heavy and I'd prefer a cutout, although I have had no numbness yet..)


Fizik has a lighter Arione CX w/ carbon rails:
http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=Arione_CX_Braided_Wing_Flex
and a carbon-railed Twin-Flex model that might eliminate the need for a cut-out:
http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=Arione_CX_Carbon_braided_black


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

DS1239622 said:


> I switched from a Toupe to a Selle SMP Strike Glider. Im very happy with it. Just a touch heavier than the Toupe, but more comfortable, and more solidly constructed.


I plan to try an SMP this weeked. One of my teammates uses SMP and is totally in love with it.

Thanks for the advise!

-Brad


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

lockwood1 said:


> don't forget to try Fizik Aliante:thumbsup:


The Toupe is a very flat saddle.. the Aliante is anything but that. Works for some people, but I had numbness within an hour of being on the Aliante.

I've been pretty happy with the Phenom on both my bikes.. but also, like you, am starting to search for something different.. find myself sliding a little too far forward on this saddle.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Which saddle did you settle on?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I used Toupe's for 4 years or so, now am on a Scratch Nack and I swear it's the best thing that's gone near my bum!!!!

the toupe used to kill me after 3 hours - before then it was great.

the nack is a totally different shape to a toupe - i used to use a 143 but the scratch is only about 130, I have no numbness after any ride regardless of distance / road quality etc.

Try one - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> Which saddle did you settle on?



None yet. Gave the SLR a second shot. Still don't like it. Pinches my taint and feels too narrow versus the Toupe 143. It's nice and stiff, though.. 

Tried a Flite gel flow this weekend. Way too flexy and mushy for me. 

I've got an Allante mounted at the moment and will be riding that on my team ride tonight and racing on Wednesday. Thanks everyone for the advise.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

haydos said:


> I used Toupe's for 4 years or so, now am on a Scratch Nack and I swear it's the best thing that's gone near my bum!!!!
> 
> the toupe used to kill me after 3 hours - before then it was great.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My shop has a Prologo Scratch Pro for sale, as well as a Prologo Nago. But neither are available for demo. I am super curious about these saddles. I don't know anyone riding a Prologo, but I read only positive things.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

Update:
Testing a Fizik Alliente. Rode it on my team ride (32 miles, avg. 22.5mph) last evening. Nothing but love  - and it wasn't even set up correctly (nose too far down). I'll have to give it a few more days to be sure. 

Wow, I never would have guessed that I would like this saddle, given it's very old-school shape. Now I know why so many folks had told me to "just try it".

-b


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Since you mentioned San Marco, I have a San Marco Aspide Arrowhead. Any of the Aspide series should be relatively similar to the toupe (essentially a 'blade' style). I like the cutout in the Arrowhead version. Granted, it seems that all you can find nowadays is the "gelaround" versions, and I'm not real partial to gel in my saddle. Comes in CrMo, Ti, Carbon, whatever you want.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I find that the Prologo Nago PAS Ti Gel to be a very similar but more comfortable saddle than the Toupe or the Phenom. I have all three along with a couple of Fizik Arione CX. Right now I am happy with the Arione. It is flat and has tons of room to move fore and aft.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

Update:
I thought the Alliante would be my choice, but after further riding, I started to develop some wierd aches in the 'taint region. I really need a cutout. I think once you ridden a cutout for so long, we really cannot go back.

So Now I just bought a Prologo Nago Pas (because my shop did not have one available for demo). I have about 50 mile on it so far and will reserve an opinion until I have some more miles on in, played with setup, etc.

First thoughts on the Nago Pas:
-Build quality is awesome (especially compared to the Toupe which is shoddily built)
- it's way stiffer and flatter than the Toupe
- The pleather cover is kinda "sticky" compared to most saddles - meaning it holds your butt in place (not sure if I like that or not..)
- The rails are really short! Not much room for fore/aft adjustment

More soon...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Peanya said:


> Of the ones you've tried, I'd say the Arione. The reason is because it is comfortable to you. That's what's most important. You don't need a cutout if it's not putting pressure on you. A few extra grams of weight won't make you any bit slower than a super light seat. You'll actually go faster, because you won't spend energy shifting around on an uncomfortable saddle.


+1. Peanya has it exactly right.

The 'I need a cut-out' thing is mostly psychological. Just go by how the saddle feels/performs. The Arione uses lower-density padding in the area where the cutout would've gone, if that makes you feel any better.

If a saddle feels good and you never lose radio contact with the boys, then what does it matter if its got a cutout or not? 
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

haydos said:


> I used Toupe's for 4 years or so, now am on a Scratch Nack and I swear it's the best thing that's gone near my bum!!!!
> 
> the toupe used to kill me after 3 hours - before then it was great.
> 
> ...


Wow... 400 bucks. At that price, it better make mixed drinks and give me shiatsu massage while I ride.  

It would have to be leaps and bounds better than anything else to be worth it...
.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

-dustin said:


> I made the switch to an Arione CX late last week...4yrs ago, I swore that I would never touch that saddle (well, the non-CX). I don't know what's changed since then, but damn. I thought the Toupe was damn good saddle. The Arione, however...happier crotch.


Thinking about going back. Been experiencing some odd sciatica-ish pains since swapping saddles. Nothing else has changed other than the saddle.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

Pics of my SuperSix with the Prologo Nago Pas. This may be the best looking saddle ever....


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Have you thought about any of the WTB saddles? I have one on my mtn bike, others have em on their road bikes. Mmmmmm comfy!

M


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

WTB Devo is a good light option.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to hijack the OP, but what is the best way to figure out what size saddle you need? 

I know that Spec has the Body Geometry stuff, but is there something that I can do at home with out the pressure of having to purchase a Spec saddle after measuring?

Looking to possibly upgrade my saddle from the Selle Italia San Marco Ponza. Right now after 2 hrs, the stuff starts to go numb.

So I'm looking at the SI SLR Troy Lee, the SLR Gel Flow, the Toupe, and maybe even the Antares.


----------

